# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  رحيل جماعي لأبطال المصارعة عن wwe

## محمد السيد

*بونك  يضع الاتحاد العالمي للمصارعة الترفيهية في  مأزق كبير بعد قرار الابتعاد عن الحلبات لينضم الى 6 مصارعين من العيار  الثقيل بدأوا الانسحاب تدريجيا.*              بعد الضربة القاسية التي تلقاها الاتحاد العالمي للمصارعة  الترفيهية WWE بخسارة خدمات إيدج الذي اضطر للاعتزال بعد اكتشافه إصابة  خطيرة، يبدو أن هناك مصارع جديد من العيار الثقيل قرر الابتعاد وهو سي ام  بونك الذي أعلن أنه سيبتعد عن اللعبة إلى أجل غير مسمى فور انتهاء البطولة  الشهرية "موني ان ذا بانك" المقرر إقامتها الشهر المقبل.                 جاء هذا الإعلان خلال عرض "رو" الأسبوعي يوم الاثنين الماضي، والذي  فاز خلاله سي ام بونك على راي ميستيريو وألبرتو دل ريو في مباراة ثلاثية  ليتحدى حامل حزام الاتحاد جون سينا في بطولة "موني ان ذا بانك".                 ولم يكشف بونك أسباب ابتعاده عن الحلبة، وقال على حسابه الشخصي  بموقع "تويتر": "كنت أعرف منذ بداية العام الحالي أنني سأرحل قريبا،  استيقظت في أحد الأيام وقررت ذلك، إنها الطريقة التي أعمل بها معظم  الأحيان".                 وكان أندرتيكر وتريبل اتش أعلنا أنهما لا يقويان على لعب أكثر من  بمباراتين في العام الواحد لكبرهما في السن، واعتزال شون مايكلز فاعتزال  العام الماضي، وابتعد جيريكو عن اللعبة وانشغل بشؤونه الخاصة، اما باتيستا  ففضل دخول عالم فنون القتال المتنوع MMA، وهو ما يعني أن الساحة باتت خالية  من الأسماء الشعبية المعروفة باستثناء جون سينا وراندي أورتن وراي  ميستيريو وكريستيان.                 ويعتقد على نطاق واسع أن بونك سيأخذ استراحة طويلة على غرار ما  فعله كريس جيريكو وبيغ شو في السابق من أجل استعادة طاقاته والعودة بروح  جديدة.                 وعلى صعيد متصل يستعد اتحاد WWE أواخر الشهر الحالي لإصدار فيلم  وثائقي على أقراص "دي في دي" و"بلوراي" يحتوي على أعنف مباريات القفص في  تاريخ الاتحاد.
وتشير التقارير إلى أن الفيلم لن يكون متاحا للمشاهدة العائلية بسبب احتوائه على مشاهد عنيفة ولقطات مليئة بالدماء.
وكان  WWE  أصدر فيلما وثائقيا حول أجمل اللحظات في تاريخ العرض الأسبوعي  "نايترو" الخاص بالاتحاد السابق WCW وحقق نجاحا لافتا في الأسواق.

----------

